# Used P220 with Custom Work



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello shooters,

I'd like to get some comments on a dilemma I have. My local shop has a West German P220 that has had some custom work done to it. I have fired off an e-mail to Sig asking for the age based on the SN but it looks to be about 10 years old. It has had colored coating applied, what feels to be some serious trigger work, Tru-dot night sites, and a bobbed trigger. All in all it isn't a bad looking package but it has been well cared for and doesn't appear to have been shot much. What do you think the implications of this custom work might be if I need to send it in to Sig for work? Would these mods steer anyone away? Priced OK but not one of those deals you'd go wild over.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Mikeyboo54/P10P220?authkey=ij9yzfBPc_I#5292092985604493506

http://picasaweb.google.com/Mikeyboo54/P10P220?authkey=ij9yzfBPc_I#5292092999341251986

Comments, opinions, or outrage at doing that to a perfectly good pistol?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It looks to mike a good gun. anyone spending that kind of time on the pistol it will be in great shape. The age means nothing. The fact that it's a German Sig just sweetens the pot. 

What's the asking price?

Just looked at the slide show..559?!?!?!?! Get that gun now..if you wont I want to know where it is.

I paid 525 for a P229 and 6 mags, 550 for a 226 9mm That price is excellent. you don't even have it and I'm already jealous.


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

OK DJ, now you have given me a new sense of urgency to make this deal. I should be able to get down there tomorrow. If it's still there, I'll be taking her to the range next week.

By the way, got some information from Sig. The 220 was built in approximately 1991. When it left the womb in West Germany it was a plain jane P220. So all the bells and whistles have been added in the past few years. 

I think it needs a good home.


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

*Update*

Well, here it is. After Devil Johnson's resounding endorsement, and the lack of responses, and my total lack of self control -- I did a little more research, found that the previous owner was the one who had all the mods installed, including but unnoticed before, a Sig short reset trigger.

I was able to get the gun, 3 extra mags and a nice new gunsleeve for it.

Since I am in Illinois I got to purchase today but pick up on Tuesday. Range report to follow when the temperatures come up a bit.

Happy shooting. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I look forward to a range report.

I was ranting about that gun most the night after seeing your post. I showed pics to a friend of mine and he was about as the same frame of mind as I was. That Sig is a real good pistol. You will really enjoy it. I'm wanting a 220 to add to my stable of Sigs. That and maybe a P6 to round it off.

You got you a real fine pistol there man. I'll admit I'm a little jealous..heh THat frame looks to be a DuraCoat finish. It would be easy to re do it if something ever happens to it. Here's the site http://www.duracoat-firearm-finishes.com/


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

You will love that 220! The Short Reset Trigger is awesome! I can't say enough good things about my 220.


And PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????

:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

oak1971 said:


> You will love that 220! The Short Reset Trigger is awesome! I can't say enough good things about my 220.
> 
> And PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????
> 
> :watching:


http://picasaweb.google.com/Mikeyboo...92985604493506

http://picasaweb.google.com/Mikeyboo...92999341251986

Use the slide show setting and you get to see several pics. Man it's a nice looking pistol. I liked the two tone look on it.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Was that from the gun shop or his house? How do we know it's legit?

I want a copy of today's newspaper in the shot.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Know whats legit? It's just a pic of a pistol. Being he had the pics before he had the pistol I figure that they were taken at the shop. Good looking pistol though.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I was kidding. Just funnin you is all.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt082:smt023:mrgreen:


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

That is one hell of a nice looking pistol. :smt1099


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

*Range Report*

Just a quick update to let everyone know how the Sig shot. I was able to get out to the range with it last week. Ran about 200 through it, both reloads and factory. It shoots like a dream and is possibly the best sheer pointer I've ever had.

At 7 yards it was able to group 7 out of 10 into 1.25". The 3 flyers were only about 1" farther out and were absolutely my problem. I shot it at 15 yards and 25 yards. The farther out I get the wider the groups get as you would expect. Even at 25 though, I was able to hit a 6" target consistently.

All in all I am really happy with the gun and see many years of .45 shooting to come. It also makes a nice compliment with my Kimber. Different but the same, you know?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad to hear you like it. I know you mean about the 220 and 1911. I share the same enthusiasm. My 220 has a beaver tail, so it's like shaking hands with an old friend. They are tac drivers.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

how was the srt? In theory it sounds awesome. Its frame is not of the elite version so Im wondering how it took.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm still jealous!..lol
G;ad you are enjoying it. It's a really nice piece.


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

Blanco720 said:


> how was the srt? In theory it sounds awesome. Its frame is not of the elite version so Im wondering how it took.


The SRT was really nice. I had my doubts when I first started as to whether it would really make much difference. However, after shooting it I am a believer. I even played the "double-tap game" and it does reset quickly. You have to work a little harder to stay on your sight picture.

I don't know if they are all like this, and my first Sig a 228 was not like this either, but this is the slickest trigger I have shot. The double action pull feels like 7-8 pounds. Strictly ballparking, I have not measured. I know my Kimber pulls about 4 and this one pulls at considerably less than that in SA so it is a completely smooth and crisp break. I can't say enough about how good it is. :smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Spur type hammer, it's much older than 10 years. Here is mine:










Look at the front end of the slide directly opposite of the front sight for the proof marks and date code:










The date code letters decode as follows:

A = 0
B = 1
C = 2
D = 3
E = 4
F = 5
G = 6
H = 7
J = 8
K = 9

The letter "I" isn't used to avoid confusion. Mine is a "JJ" indicating it was manufactured in 1988. The spur hammer was replaced for the current rounded style in the early '90's but I'm not sure exactly what year.

The refinish job may have been done by CCR, but I cannot say difinitively. MAybe contact them and give them the serial number to see if they logged a job on it.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

can't go wrong with a SIG...By the way, can I use that code translation to know the age of my SIG P226.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tip man..I located the code on my P226 and it reads KB so I am guessing it is 1991..And the make is Germany on the side of the slide..That was cool to know all this information..You guys rock.:smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

These aren't all 100% accurate but for the proof marks on SiG's, you can find the information here: https://store.bluebookinc.com/Info/PDF/Firearm/Proofmarks.pdf


----------



## Centerfired9mm (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Growler. I have talked to Sig and your information on the proof marks confirm......made in W. Germany in 1991. Still, shoots like a new one......actually better because my brother in law has a new one and is having extractor issues. It is back to Sig for the second time. So I'm a happy camper because mine shot everything.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Only thing better than having a Sig is having two Sigs :smt082

Glad you are liking yours. If you get tired of it I';; be happy to take it off your hands :anim_lol:


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

Great looking custom Sig, You wouldhave kicked yourself if you did not go back quickly to buy it.

Jet


----------

